# Surfing video from the northshore of Oahu, Hawaii



## garcia3441 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## B Lopez (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice  I havent surfed for a while now. Im having withdrawls and shit. 

Take this you NS buttholes


----------



## garcia3441 (Jul 22, 2007)

I tried to learn to surf while my father was stationed in Hawaii during the early '80s.  I actually got to where I could stand up for a second or two.


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 22, 2007)

Bet you were hooked on it, weren't ya? 

Honest to god, there's _NOTHING_ better than riding down the face of a wave. 

I cut my foot really bad here (waves start about 30 sec in)





@ 1:34 its freaking HILARIOUS 



You got me started


----------



## garcia3441 (Jul 22, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> Bet you were hooked on it, weren't ya?



When I get a clean bill of health; I'm going to try and get a HUD loan, and move back to the islands.


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm coming!


----------



## garcia3441 (Jul 23, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> When I get a clean bill of health; I'm going to try and get a HUD loan, and move back to the islands.



Hopefully my brother will help me with the paperwork. He works for a bank, so he'll know how to answer the questions.


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 23, 2007)

Awesome.

Here's a better vid of the harbor mouth I wrecked myself at. You can really see what it's all about in this vid. (have to sit through an ad first )
SURFER Magazine Santa Cruz Barrels Nor Cal Surfing


----------

